# My gsd growth rate from 6 months to 11 months!



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

I went through all the pictures I took since he was a little puppy and I was simply astounded by the change even from month to month. 
I always wondered how he will look when he grows up and I'm very happy with the way he developed. 

I got used to get comments from people who said he's too small and thin, But suddenly between the ages of six months to eleven months (today) he began to change and grow drastically from month to month. 
Today I met three people (nearly half a year after) who once told me he was small and they thought it was not the same gsd, they even tried to argue with me and claimed I had brought a new dog :crazy:

btw, do you think he`s fully filled?

Enough stories, Here is the pictures:

6 month:









7 month:









11 month (today):


----------



## Macslady (Feb 26, 2012)

My 13 week old Sam is my first GSD, so I can't help ya on your question. I just had to stop by to say that he is GORGEOUS!! Our Sam is also thin. Her mother is a large GSD, so the vet just assures us that she is growing in height too fast for her body size to catch up! I am really hoping she fills out like your guy!


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow. What a gorgeous dog. People are right - he doesn't look like the same dog. You must be doing everything right because he is stunning.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Koshka is a super thin kinda dog too, but I bet he will fill out when he gets older. Yours from 6 to 7 months really filled in a LOT! ANd he looks fantastic now!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

nice!


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

That first picture of your puppy (at 6 months) looks EXACTLY like mine did at 6 months. Mine is 9 (almost 10) months now and he still hasn't filled out as much as yours did when yours was 7 months. He is still very thing and hasn't changed much since he was about 5-6 months. I'm starting to wonder if my boy is just gonna be small. Anyways, this is the first GSD puppy I have owned (I rescued all my others), so I can't answer your question. I just think its crazy how much your pup looks like mine


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

since i've never grown up a puppy, i have no idea. however, i'm ALWAYS amazed by the pics posted on this forum how huge the changes in our in gsd pups. i've not seen such extreme changes in almost any other breed. even their markings and colors change from puppyhood to adulthood. the only other canines i've seen do that so extremely are wolves and wolfdogs. 

hmmm 

dw~


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Laney - I think every dog has a different pace of development and my dog is a good proof for that.
I always thought a gsd should be filled out by the time he is two/three years old. Does it make sense that my gsd ​​had finished to fill out?

Thank you all!


----------

